# That Strange Little Pink Ball Of Imagination.



## Nujui (May 23, 2011)

I have no bounds.
I change my shape and size,
Faster than firing a round.

I'm that strange little pink ball.
I always smile and say "poyo"
And I'm round as a basketball.

I'm also refer as to fluffy.
since I look so squeezeable.


Though one thing I will always remember,
is that I myself, is just a figment of imagination.
Even though it's odd.
As if I suck the imagination of another,
then I change.
So, in a way,
I'm That Strange Little Pink Ball Of Imagination.

So come inside me,
and you will see the imaginations,
of all living things. 


---
This probably sucks but I felt like writing it.


----------



## Sterling (May 23, 2011)

Wow, very good. I did giggle a little at the part where it says "Come inside me". [insert put dirty kirby joke here]


----------



## s4mid4re (May 23, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Wow, very good. I did giggle a little at the part where it says "Come inside me". [insert put dirty kirby joke here]


Come inside me.... COME inside me... cum inside me...


----------



## Shockwind (May 23, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha! I lol'd when you said that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, it's pretty good, Duskye.


----------



## wasim (May 23, 2011)

Nice poem abt kirby


----------



## Shiro09 (May 23, 2011)

OMG! It's KIRBY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice poem btw


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 23, 2011)

awesome poem.


----------



## yuyuyup (May 23, 2011)

It wasn't a good poem.


----------



## Sterling (May 23, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> It wasn't a good poem.


Care to give a few reasons? I'm sure he'd like to improve.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 23, 2011)

This is certainly a good start, DY, but as a long-time poet and lyricist, I have a few things to talk about.

The first thing is that I can't tell whether this poem was supposed to rhyme or not and what scheme it was trying to follow. I can essentially see this pattern:

ABA

CDC

EF

GHIGJKH

EHL

now, because there was a LITTLE bit of rhyming present here, but no noticeable recurring rhyme scheme, I am not sure if this was more intended to be a rhyming type of poem or free verse.

One other Issue I have with this poem (and this is assuming that it is supposed to rhyme) is that you often rhyme words with themselves or other words with the same suffix (E.G. Imagination; Imagination, Pink ball; Basketball) and this simply does not work in rhyming poems.

Other than that, I find it a fairly interesting description of kirby, what he is and what he does. Good start.


----------



## Nujui (May 23, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> It wasn't a good poem.
> 
> QUOTE(Duskye @ May 23 2011, 04:24 AM) ---
> *This probably sucks* but I felt like writing it.



@personuser I know that the poem is sort of jumbled, I just wrote it because I was bored, no effort really.

I mean of you want me too, I just made this.

I'm full of imagination
Though I'm not just fiction.
I have very many distinctions.
So if you read me,
I'll fill your mind with imagination.

And that one is probably not that good either.


----------

